# What did you do to, or with your table saw today? The Thread...



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

*This thread is for things that you did with your table saw today, or what you did to your table saw today. Big or small it doesn't matter share how you used your TS.

So if you did a mod, or bought an accessory or did a small project or started a big one, share.

Why the table saw? According to many the table saw is the heart of all wood shops no matter if they are big or small. Of course the TS is the only nice piece of equipment I have so far, and I wanted to be part of the discussion too 
*


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Today I got to use my TS, it has been a few weeks since I bought it and maybe two weeks since I last used it.

Todays project was installing a over the range microwave, and I had to cut a couple of 3/8" ply one to make a wall flush and the other to reinforce the bottom of the upper cabinet. No big thing really, but I can't tell you how fun it was using my New TS (new to me).
I haven't tuned it yet and the top needs to be cleaned and waxed, yet everything worked smooth and it was easy to complete these small pieces. The surprise to me was how accurate the fence worked, and how stable it was.

Tuning will be next....


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

My TS saw a lot of use today. I started by ripping some walnut for pen blanks, ripped some thin maple strips to add to those blanks and then used the very cold table to keep my beer cold while Jake turned a couple of pens with the aforementioned blanks!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

My table saw worked it butt off today holding up wood, tools, and a bunch of other stuff so I could clear off my workbench for gluing up some panels. Not a glorious job but it didn't complain. Good work table saw!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been home for a month after back surgery...you know the deal, no bending or lifting, blah, blah, blah. Anyway, my table saw did a great job of sitting there while I "stretched" my muscles. In return, I maintained a little sanity, and my saw has a wonderfully sanded, polished and waxed table.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

My table saw did it's daily duty as a handy table to temporarily store items I move between my vehicles and garage. It is invaluable in this phase of its life.

George


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

My TS is currently holding extra Christmas lights for me. :yes:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

knotscott said:


> My TS is currently holding extra Christmas lights for me. :yes:


 Plug em in...Give your saw a little Christmas spirit.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

My saw became a finishing tool today as it held one of my projects while finish was installed.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I cut some 1/4" dowels from an old piece of poplar. The dowels will be used for a super-secret project that I'll post in the project forums when they're done. 

I also frequently use my tablesaw as a workbench. I covered it with my "paintin' board" (a scrap of plywood that I paint things on), and painted the dowels that I cut. 

As far as the heart of the shop, it's in the middle with the lathe. I guess you could say it's a ventricle.


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

nothing today, yesterday it was a beer can holder while I sanded on a chest I'm making.
it'll probably be a beer can holder tonight too,.

(Safty wise, I don't have it plugged in while it's a beer can holder)


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't have a tablesaw anymore. Just use the Shopsmith for those cuts. Wouldn't want to cut 4X8 sheets with it. Sold a bunch of tools years ago because I thought my machining/woodworking days were over. Massive stroke.

Now, I'm buying more stuff to get back into it. Looks like I'm going to have to buy another one soon, gotta start making cabinets again. Use the bandsaw and Shopsmith for everything.

Metal lathe, mill, and various metal working tools mixed with woodworking tools. Damn, I need to get the other barn set up.

So, my nonexistant tablesaw didn't do anything today.:laughing:


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Brink said:


> I've been home for a month after back surgery...you know the deal, no bending or lifting, blah, blah, blah. Anyway, my table saw did a great job of sitting there while I "stretched" my muscles. In return, I maintained a little sanity, and my saw has a wonderfully sanded, polished and waxed table.


Been there, done that, best of luck to you! :thumbsup:

My table saw today ripped a couple pieces of pine for my brother in law. Since it is warm here in St. Louis today, I'm spraying some lacquer. My projects are sitting on plywood, I spray them outside on saw horses, then move them inside onto my table saw. So it is serving as a nice work table. :thumbup:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

My Makita portable TS has been braving the elements like a trooper. Last week it was set up in the rain, these last few days it's been braving the New England cold. I've had this saw for ten years now. It just won't die, and I know I'll never have another one that can withstand the abuse this thing has taken. So tonight...I brushed the snow off it and said "thanks".


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I kicked mine, not a good day. Motor fell off while running it at 45 degrees, pin vibrated loose. I then got to cuss it until I figured out my house is wired with a GFCI in the garage that also controls the backyard outlet on the other side of the house. Electric smoker had a load of chickens going and every time the motor had a high load it would trip that GFCI. Thought the motor was jacked up after falling on concrete.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I put mine up for sale to make room for my Saw Stop. I hope it sells


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> I put mine up for sale to make room for my Saw Stop. I hope it sells


Good luck with your TS sale and future purchase...

My TS sat, its waiting for me to get off my butt and calibrate/tune it.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

All I did with my ts, was clean it up, with the rest of the shop, to get ready for the photographer, who is coming by, to take pictures of the "tip of the month winner" for a woodworking magazine! Yippie!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Are you allowed to say what magazine and what issue?


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I processed several sheets of melamine. I'm going through a major shop renovation, building storage cabinets, eliminating old open shelves and trying to get stuff better organized behind closed doors. I probably won't be able to find anything for a while but it should look a little less cluttered.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

....double post :-(


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I bought the ultra thin kerf "Thin as a Dime" blade at Rockler the other day. Yesterday I got the new zero clearance insert and splitter insert for the plate. Now I need to modify the zero clearance plate to handle the blade which according to the instructions takes some router work.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

burkhome said:


> Are you allowed to say what magazine and what issue?



Wood Supposed to be the May issue


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

Squared up some rough stock. I made a bed for my son nearly two years ago, and now he needs a bigger desk so I'm making one to match the bed.

Just making the boards today.

Rob


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Pirate said:


> Wood Supposed to be the May issue


 I'll be watching for that one.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

spent the afternoon waiting for someone that promised to show up around noon, no call, no show, so used the TS to make a couple of tool racks to hang on the wall.

I had planned on going to lumber store to buy wood for garage shelving, now I have to wait till Monday. My "No Show" appointment messed me up for working tomorrow.


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

I ripped down OSB for the angled ceilings in my garage/wood shop.


----------



## Lawdog (Aug 29, 2010)

Put together my new Jet 3hp ts. Installed the angle, extended table and guide tube for the fence. Then squared and leveled the fence. 

All ready to go except I need a friend to help lift the saw off the mobile base so I can attach the extended table leg support to the mobile base, then lift it back on the base.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I sold my TS today. It went so fast it makes you think it was to cheap. Put it up on CL at 5 pm yesterday and it was sold at 10 am today. I asked and got $800 for a Shop Fox model W1677 with 52" rip. Which I thought was a fair price at 4 years old seeing you can get a Grizzley G0691 which is similar for $1250 new. Anyway he left a deposit and is coming next week to get the saw which is when I should be ready to get my new Saw Stop.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Used the bosch contractor saw a couple of days ago to rip osb for insulation stops on a house. I haven't been able to use my jet cabinet saw for 2 years because I haven't gotten my 220v in the shed yet and I need to get the steel to go from a 52 inch fence to 30 inch so I can maneuver. Also need a mobile base. I have big plans though. Bunkbed for my daughters, elevated bed with desk for my son, crib just in case, end tables, coffee table, kitchen cabinets and counter tops, computer desk........ Wow. I better get to it.


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

yocalif said:


> ....so used the TS to make a couple of tool racks to hang on the wall.


You too? I had to make racks for my pipe clamps (including the one that "captured" my thumb...). I think today my TS will serve as a secondary staging area for "shop cleanup day"....


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Set my coffee cup on it while i put my shoes on .


----------



## mike65072 (Apr 13, 2008)

Making Christams presents...late start...again. Cut cherry, walnut and poplar boards to size and also cut a bunch of 3/4" dowels for the place where I work. Mine gets a work out, a couple of times a week at least.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Spent most of the day making pork sausages (one of the must-haves on the christmas table over here). Had to use my shop to store them overnight and the table saw was the only space available.


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

Finish building a tv stand just need to finish it now


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Bought a new unused, WIXEY Digital ANGLE GAUGE. Model #WR300 on Ebay, $22 including shipping. This will be my first digital calibration tool for my TS.

If anyone is interested there is another brand new Wixey WR300 listed at $9.95. Too bad this one wasn't listed when I placed my bid.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Tried to buy for my TS, a dado blade set Freud SD208 on Ebay, but was beat out twice on two different auctions. 

My feeling is if I can't save at least 25% or more including shipping, there is no point, I would rather buy local and get warranty support.


----------



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

I didn't get to go play with mine today, so it sat still but lookin good. Tomorrow I start a new project, a Shaker clock


----------



## Microtus (Jun 22, 2010)

What table saw:blink:

The money I was saving for my first table saw just took a hit for Jeep parts. Nothing quite like a boat on wheels to throw money in.irate:

Looks like I need to downgrade my dreams of a cabinet saw and just buy a hybrid. Lots of deals on CL but damn I hate buying used stuff.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Microtus said:


> What table saw:blink:
> Looks like I need to downgrade my dreams of a cabinet saw and just buy a hybrid. Lots of deals on CL but damn I hate buying used stuff.


Some folks just have to have new, and won't accept less. Personally I like having the extra money in my pocket to buy more stuff when I find a good used deal. 

Here are some saws within 100 miles of you possibly worth looking at:
Unisaw Table Saw , Cabinet saw, Grizzly 3hp,
3hp Delta Unisaw, General Int


----------



## dat (Nov 11, 2010)

Microtus said:


> What table saw:blink:
> 
> The money I was saving for my first table saw just took a hit for Jeep parts. Nothing quite like a boat on wheels to throw money in.irate:
> 
> Looks like I need to downgrade my dreams of a cabinet saw and just buy a hybrid. Lots of deals on CL but damn I hate buying used stuff.


 
You know that Jeep stands for "Just Empty Every Pocket"
I have a 49 willys that always needs something


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Not today, but the most recent things I have done to, and with my table saw are...

#1. Upgraded the dust collection with a Shark Guard fitted with a 4" port, and connected the belly pan / blade shroud to a 4" port as well. There is NO dust coming away from the TS unless I get stupid and forget to open a blast gate, but that is another story all together...

#2. Ran dadoes for the T track in my new drill press table...


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

dbhost said:


> #1. Upgraded the dust collection with a Shark Guard fitted with a 4" port, and connected the belly pan / blade shroud to a 4" port as well. There is NO dust coming away from the TS unless I get stupid and forget to open a blast gate, but that is another story all together...


Great stuff, how about a pic or two. I can't afford a dust collection system, but I have to do something using my shop vac, I have the belly pan with the 4" port, but the guy I bought the saw from made a dolly with heavy duty wheels never even assembled or install the stand, so when I bought it he couldn't find the stand "he had just moved and it was somewhere in boxes". To buy those dolly wheels new would cost me $40-60, so I only asked once for the stand and was very happy to get the dolly in the deal. Back to the dust collection pan w/exhaust port, so now it doesn't fit under the saw as intended. I am going to have to modify the mount on the dolly so the dust col/pan can fit. Ideally some sort of easy push/pull insert for easy cleaning. However the current setup the TS heights is about 31 1/2". I really like the height, so any change to accommodate the dust/col/pan would raise the height another 4", which I don't think I would like. I am thinking of going to a sheetmetal shop and having something made that would keep the lower height.








Yes wheel locks are on the two turning wheels.

Since I have to work outside of the garage, these large dolly wheels make it easy to move the 380+ lbs over the breaks in the concrete or any cracks.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I went to the local welding shop and bought angle iron and rectangle tube steel to downsize my fence to 30 or so inches. Now for the mobile base.


----------



## byron9393 (Nov 19, 2010)

My TS had a small smorgusboard of Purple heart, blood wood, curly and rock maple, black walnut and cocobolo for lunch and then got another wax job.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

byron9393 said:


> My TS had a small smorgusboard of Purple heart, blood wood, curly and rock maple, black walnut and cocobolo for lunch and then got another wax job.


Now there's a guy that knows how to treat a table saw.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

I heat mine up today before deciding that my shoulder was too sore from Physical therapy to go out there. :thumbdown:


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Finally received the Wixey WR300 I got in Ebay auction for $22 including shipping. Brand new in unopened pkg.

Yes my TS blade is at 90º, tested as soon as I opened the package. Very convenient, easy to use, fast. The expected battery life is 6 months, the wixey does not turn itself off, only the display goes off. Since I don't wood work every day, I think I will take the battery out in between the days not in use. 

While I could have spent the $22 towards a tool I really need, at that low price heck I spend that for a single dinner when going out, rather have the WR300 and skip a dinner out (don't tell the wife .










I am trying to buy a dado blade set on Ebay, I keep getting beat by someone that doesn't realise, they are over bidding. The price they are paying plus freight, for another $10 they could have bought the item locally and have the ability to easily return the item at no additional cost. I won't buy an item unless I can save at least 25% including shipping, if you have to return the item all that savings is gone in return shipping.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I put 2 inch extruded foam on the bottom of my rafters today. The table saw was a collect all so I could move the ladder around. The worst part is that this is what my whole shed looks like.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

jstange2 said:


> I put 2 inch extruded foam on the bottom of my rafters today. The table saw was a collect all so I could move the ladder around. The worst part is that this is what my whole shed looks like.
> View attachment 19154


If you posted the pic and didn't say anything about the TS being there, it sure would be hard to notice..


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Finally won a ebay auction for Freud Diablo Stacked Dado DD208.
I had actually paid for a new DD208 full bore price $99 +calif tax, because I thought I was going to be using it the following day. But delays gave me a chance to shop online and ebay had them significantly lower $$. So I returned the HD SD208 for refund and started bidding online at ebay. I think I bid on 4 before I finally got this one. The best part is I paid at least $10 less than any of the previous auction sold prices. $63 including shipping, counting calif sales tax that is about $45 savings.......

Hopefully my TS and the Diablo will be luv at first site or should I say cut?

For a newbie this dado set should by ok for DIY projects? Any experienced Freud Diablo owner can offer insight plz?










*Item specifics*
Condition: New: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item in its original packaging


note: I listed the item as SD208 it is DD208 and my original pic I just grabbed from google and was wrong image, I since grabbed the ebay image and updated here


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm guessin' that set will cut nice, as it should be a step above the Diablo line.


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

I gave mine away today, that and several other tools.... Just not for me after all. Wish I figured it all out before I spent a small fortune.. :no:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

jstange2 said:


> I put 2 inch extruded foam on the bottom of my rafters today. The table saw was a collect all so I could move the ladder around. The worst part is that this is what my whole shed looks like.
> View attachment 19154


 
The only thing that caught my eye was that little dirtbike...:thumbsup: Is it a Yammi TTR or one of those Chinese bikes?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Fixed it!The crank that raises the blade was not running smooth and acting like it was gonna jam up.A nut had backed off by the worm gear.Took it apart and cleaned it up then lithium grease the parts.Runs nice and smooth now.:thumbsup:


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

It's a Yamaha 80. I think it's a pw80? Table saw looks the same as last night


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Put in my new thin as a dime blade and got the zero clearance insert worked up. It needed additional clearance cut on the underside for the stabilizing plates riveted on either side before I could run the blade up through it.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I installed a 10" sanding disk, used it with the miter gauge to take care of ends on some small burl cherry pieces. Worked like a charm, best $20 I've spent in a long time.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Rick C. said:


> I installed a 10" sanding disk, used it with the miter gauge to take care of ends on some small burl cherry pieces. Worked like a charm, best $20 I've spent in a long time.


That's cool! Where'd you find that?


----------



## MakinChips (Jan 31, 2010)

well today I looked at it and cried,at least on the inside :wallbash:

It needs a new motor,and I just don't seem to have the time to find one...:thumbdown:



MC


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

mine was a workbench for me to do some painting and yes i covered it first:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

MakinChips said:


> well today I looked at it and cried,at least on the inside :wallbash:
> 
> It needs a new motor,and I just don't seem to have the time to find one...:thumbdown:
> 
> ...


 Have you checked Graingers? Thats where I always go when I need a motor.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*TS, The heart of my shop*

Used the TS to make a few cuts to finish this scrap wood bar stool prototype. Played with an interlocking dovetail joint for the front legs with less than stellar results.

Then used it to make an outrigger tool rest for the lathe so I could turn this serving tray out of a chunk of Big Leaf Maple burl that was too small for a chair seat. It turned out good.

Did a bunch of other stuff with it including using as a workbench holding up everything. Cut some shelves, used the sliding sled to make some relief cuts in the pad I had glued to the bottom of the tray I turned so I could get it off.

The 35lb dumb bell is for weight for glue-ups.

Bret


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

At's a pretty tray! :yes:


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

Today I ripped some old pallet wood strips for a "recycled wood style" planter stand I'm making. The pallets were pretty used but I think it's gonna look cool. First I cut a bunch of the pallet strips to 13" each (miter saw) so they all had a clean cut end. But of course they're just crappy pallets so the long ends were pretty rough and uneven. So I ripped each piece and made it narrower and now each long end has a clean cut too and the pieces butt right up next to each other perfectly. Each piece is naturally a different width so the top of this thing will probably look kinda cool. It's not a big or important project by any means, but I'm photographing the progress of it and I'll post them when it's complete. 

Anyway, that's what I did with my TS today....it's only the 2nd day I've had it so I still have a lot of ideas in store 

-Seth


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Gary Beasley said:


> That's cool! Where'd you find that?


Gary.I got the disc from woodcrafters.they have the sanding discs with a 3" hole for putting on the saw. I just needed a little off and couldn't think of a better way and this certainly wasn't the first time, or the last that I'll need it. Cheaper than a disc sander:thumbsup:


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

i made a crosscut sled using the eagle lake plans. crosscuts are soooo nice with this thing. perfectly square. now i just gotta make the miter fences.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

gus said:


> i made a crosscut sled using the eagle lake plans. crosscuts are soooo nice with this thing. perfectly square. now i just gotta make the miter fences.


My TS will be getting her new dado blade set today, just arrived in the mail. Purchased via auction from Ebay, $63 including frt, normall $99 + calif tax or about $108 at HD & Sears. The set I received is brand new never been open or used, so there should be no issues with it.

I decided I would call Freud and ask about the difference between the SD208 and the DD208? Freud confirmed they are identical except for color, it is a branding thing one for DIY another for Woodworking/tool specialty stores.


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

*What did I do with my table saw today?*

I FOUND IT!!! Every horizontal surface in my shop has been buried for too long. I built a new bench and uncovered one other and my TS. Now I just have to find the back bench and I can start working on some new projects.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

I purchased an old unisaw yesterday, and needless to say I am stoked. First tablesaw here we go.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Nothing new to share, it is frustrating that I am limited to working outside, it has been raining so much it is impossible.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Hooked it up to dust collector today. That only leaves every other tool I own.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

oops, double posted


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

"yocalif;171709]My TS will be getting her new dado blade set today, just arrived in the mail. Purchased via auction from Ebay, $63 including frt, normall $99 + calif tax or about $108 at HD & Sears. The set I received is brand new never been open or used, so there should be no issues with it.

I decided I would call Freud and ask about the difference between the SD208 and the DD208? Freud confirmed they are identical except for color, it is a branding thing one for DIY another for Woodworking/tool specialty stores."

I think you'll like the dado set. I have two just like it. I've had others that I paid much more for and they didn't work any better. In fact most of my other blades are Diablo by Frued. I've had Forrest and Systimatic and I think they are overpriced.

Bret


----------



## OpaHal (Dec 21, 2010)

I took my Ryobi BT 3000 apart, cleaned it, lubricated the important points, then put it back together with new plastic parts for the fence and sliding miter table. Everything moves smoothly again. Hope to use it soon to build an entertainment center (mission style).
I'm tired; having a glass of Chard.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Didn't do anything today... But yesterday I got all the ghost out of my grizzly 1022Z and got the blade spot on square again... Really needed the tune up...


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I got brave today.

My TS is a contractor style and I had it on a stand that was too high. It sat around 40 inches off the floor when the herculift was lowered. Since this last stroke, I've not been able to safely use it at that height because my balance is still pretty bad, but its coming back slowly.

So I took my car jack and a saw horse and held the TS in position while I adjusted the legs one side at a time. Had to remove and re-size the herculift to fit once the legs were shorter, but she sits just under 36 inches off the floor now and I feel much safer working with her.

Tomorrow I plan to make a couple of jigs that I've been putting off for years.


----------



## Seth (Mar 23, 2010)

As I mentioned in another thread, my wife and I are wedding photographers. Later this month we have a bridal exhibit we're participating in (we do 2-3 per year) and we're trying to think of a new way to display our photos. Up till now we've been using 18x18 wrapped canvases (really nice) but earlier today I spray mounted a photo to some 3/4" thick plywood as a test and trimmed to size using my table saw. Worked like a charm and we may try this for all the photos we display at the show. 

I also bought a dado set a couple days ago but haven't had a chance to try it out yet 

-Seth


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Lola Ranch said:


> I think you'll like the dado set. I have two just like it. I've had others that I paid much more for and they didn't work any better. In fact most of my other blades are Diablo by Frued. I've had Forrest and Systimatic and I think they are overpriced.Bret


Thanks Bret, I did a bit of reading and checking user reviews, and most seemed happy with the Freud at this price point/quality. Plus getting it for such a low price I'm not out much if the set doesn't meet expectation.


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

my 60 year old dunlap currently sits idle needing the motor to be rewired. its a 7in saw. it was my great great grandfather's. i hope to get it running in the next few weeks. then i can work on his jointer whick needs the same. i can't wait use them though


----------



## Lloyd James (May 27, 2007)

Hi, I am trying to rip a slice off of a 1 1/4 Dia dowel so the width with the flat is 13/16". I know this is a small piece for the TS. I do not want the dowel to rotate while sawing. I am making a toy baby bassinet that is for doll houses, and is about 3 in. total length. For the 2nd operation, I want to dadoe a section of the flat side about 3/16 deep to give the toy with small sides look. 
It may be safer to make the saw cut on a band saw. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I slid mine around today and piled a bunch of stuff on it. I also looked at the plate on the motor so I could overdo the wire gauge for the outlet.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yeah, don't do it on TS*



Lloyd James said:


> Hi, I am trying to rip a slice off of a 1 1/4 Dia dowel so the width with the flat is 13/16". I know this is a small piece for the TS. I do not want the dowel to rotate while sawing. I am making a toy baby bassinet that is for doll houses, and is about 3 in. total length. For the 2nd operation, I want to dadoe a section of the flat side about 3/16 deep to give the toy with small sides look.
> *It may be safer to make the saw cut on a band saw.* Do you have any suggestions?


Bandsaw is safer by far.  bill


----------



## Microtus (Jun 22, 2010)

Placed an order this morning for a, soon to be mine, 0690.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Is motivation a factor for any wood hobby wood? I have time and I have lots of excuses to not get out there and do something. Maybe it is depression, not sure, I am about to run out of unemployment benefits, one of the 99ers. My desire to get things done has dropped off. 

I remember a friend of mine telling me that before he married his fiance he visited her mother and father's home. The kitchen was in a state of being reworked, his fiance's father had removed all the cabinet doors and had some cabinets only propped up not secured properly, none of the draw slides worked. My friend was pretty handy and during the week long visit, he finished all the cabinets and hung the doors. The sad part of this story is that the fiance's father had started the project 15 years earlier and just never got around to completing it. Of course the daughter's husband to be (my friend) was a hero to the future "Mother-in-law". My friend said everything to complete the job was sitting there, tools, supplies, etc, just no drive to get it done.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I picked up about 20 bd/ft of curly maple on sale @ Rockler about 10 days ago, so I gave it time to acclimate to my shop, and now I am starting to process it. I face and edge jointed it, planed it, and lastly, ripped the opposing edge on the table saw to finish cleaning it up... 

I am still fiddling with dialing in my fence. Without a dial indicator it is hard to tell how far off the fence is, but so far it seems pretty close. I am not pinching on exit any more and there is no slop either...


----------



## timmybgood (Jan 11, 2011)

today on my table saw I finished my box spline cutting jig thingy. Hickory and Red Oak with Black Walnut handle. now i just need to whip up a box and put it to work.

















when i cut the part that slides in the fence, i cut almost 3 feet of it, so i figure i can make 2 more tools out of it.


----------



## timmybgood (Jan 11, 2011)

also, zero-clearance 3/4" dado black walnut plate ftw


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Microtus said:


> Placed an order this morning for a, soon to be mine, 0690.


Lucky dog... I have a G0691 on my wish list (I have grown used to long rails...). For now it has to stay on the wish list... Hopefully I can move it to the in the shop list before they go out of production!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This wasn't done today, but it was a modification that I made to my table saw that works great. I built a false bottom in the saw using 1/2" plywood and installed a 16" dust hood like this. I then used a 4" 90 degree bend at the lower half that attaches to my DC. It makes it so that there is next to no dust at all while cutting and no cleanup afterwards. It really works great.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I pulled the 7 ft rails off to take up less space while finishing more of the shed.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm pretty psyched. My $80 craigslist benchtop craftsman saw from 1970 just cut a nearly perfect circle to within 1/32" of my goal. (It's for a router template to rout a recess for mounting the router in my router table). Many thanks to Cabinetman who mentioned this once, and whoever else might have sent me or posted that link awhile back.

I used this guys method:





using a basic sled from wood magazine and home depot millwork:


----------



## Fly Fisher (Jun 22, 2010)

I use mine everyday. Today I down ripped some Oak for a Mission style chair I'm building, Cut some cherry for a built in closet system im putting in my bedroom, cut some blanks of walnut for pen turning and finally, cut down some mahogany for a clients dining room set that i have been putting off. lol 
Tomorrow i'll build a dust collection system for it.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

I did the usual Box building and made up a couple jigs for the boxes. 

This is the miter jig. 










I even went all safety on it and designed a blade guard. I started to use it with out and  .. that was a close one. forgot the blade comes out the back as you push it forward. 










Then I made a panel cutter in 45 degs. 



















Not much I can do about safety on this one... so I better watch it. :yes:


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I made my 5 ft. rails today and got them primed. Should be all put together by Tuesday night.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

So I did a poor job of putting casters on the legs of my table saw about 6 months ago. After each time using the saw I would swear that I was going to fix the issue permanently. Well my saw made the decision of how soon it was going to happen. I was pushing it back to it's corner and one of the wheels folded under. So I made a box frame for the bottom. Then I welded brackets onto that to bolt swivel casters to. When I had bolted casters to the feet originally, it raised the table height to an uncomfortable level. With adding the brackets to the side and not directly underneath of the legs, it only raised the level of the saw maybe half of an inch. Really loving my saw again. More importantly I feel comfortable using it again.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

I ripped some more of my maple into strips and cut a couple to different lengths for bench dog locations. Then I threw some plywood on top and glued my benchtop into 3 sections using the TS for a table. Can't wait til tomorrow!!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Used the out feed table to hold up some hand work.*

To All,

I am always using the corner of my table saw outfeed table. (second photo) So I built this simple pipe clamp vise which I love and use all the time. This big bench is about 8' x 7' and has two table saws and a bunch of storage cabinets in it all fastened together into one big HEAVY work table. I'm guessing the whole setup weighs 1500 lbs. When I clamp something in the vise I can do some serious work and the work doesn't budge.

I was doing mostly hand work today. I assembled these trestle table ends (first photo)and cut in the mortises and built the little hand dovetailed drawers for this painted cabinet (third photo). I had a bit of a hand tool frenzy going so I snapped a photo to see if anyone can relate. So the table saw was used for ballast only today. 

I might tidy up the shop tomorrow if it needs it or not, Bret


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Installed a new Freud glue line rip blade and with a zero clearance insert ripped 200bf of 3/4" hickory to 3" widths for flooring:thumbsup: only 800bf to go. The blade did very well, not perfect, but nothing just a little sanding didn't take care of.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

I sold mine last week, so I didn't do anything with it, LOL. The old one is gone and the new one is on order.


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

I began building a cross cut sled for my new TS that I put together today. So I cut the rails, and top, wich is now glued up, clamped down and drying untill tomarow. I need to pick up a 2x6 tomarow adfter work to finnish it up. Then onto a shaker shelf my wife want built for the bed room.
I can just smell the dust..... :yes:


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

i have been wanting an outfeed on my table saw for a while now. so today i put one together while i had a couple hours to myself. it's not huge. but it is going to be nice to have a little extra table back there.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

I cleaned mine from the entire gallon of glue that leaked all over it, What a mess. Somehow I poked a hole in an almost full gallon of Titebond (thankfully it was "original ' and therefor water soluble) then left it sitting on the table saw over the weekend. It took a couple of hours to get it all cleaned up. No permanent damage.

Bret


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been around to monitor this thread...

Mainly wasn't doing much wood stuff, however I did build some garage shelving, I got all the framing lumber for free, from my Son's "Yard Crasher" episode, they had a lot of pressure treated wood left, and "if you ask not, you receive not", so I asked. The Lead Gen. Contractor gets any left over materials, I was hoping to get some of the beautiful Red Wood, but not to be, so he gave me all the pressure treated stuff. This included 1 - 4x6x16', 1 - 4x6x10', 10 2x4x16', 6 2x4x12', that lumber and a Home Depot birthday gift card paid for the ply & screws for the garage shelving.

As it turned out some of that pressure treated was real crap, in fact I am now wondering if if something happened that has either caused some bearing issues or something which has caused the belt to hop slightly causing a vibration. I just know that the saw doesn't sound as sweet as it used to.

Last week I added a rough Pantry storage shelving to the garage shelving, which required more precision since I will be totally enclosing and adding sliding shelving. Due to blade alignment I was getting serious kickbacks, it really was unsafe, however I pressed on with the rough phase of the pantry.

When I first got the saw the blade was out of alignment ( bought the 22114 Craftsman 2nd hand), the blade was out of alignment slightly less than 1/16 in. Since I wasn't doing anything critical I lived with it. Last week after the rough Pantry addition, I tried to trouble shoot the alignment & vibration problem, I went ahead aligned the TS blade with the miter slot. As all you with cast iron tops know this can be a chore with the wings on. However I think I got it to around a 64th or less out.

I used the saw last two days, and was really happy, no burn marks and no re-saw (I guess that is what you call it) as the wood I was cutting passed the back of the blade when ripping. So a small victory, but would like to get the blade to even a finer alignment.

Next my daughter wanted some picture frames made. So I cobbed together a miter jig sled. Since I don't have a jointer or bandsaw yet, and all I had laying around were some warped 2x4s, I tried making the miter guide rails for the sled out those warped 2x4s. I was using them mainly because they were completely dried out. I managed to get some pretty straight cuts after about 4th or 5 cut. It seemed my fence was really working great I hardly had to adjust it. Unfortunately laying all kinds of crap on the TS, I was gluing the guide strips and moved the fence too far to the right, and today it was constantly off on the backside when clamping to lock the fence.

The fence has always had this problem when clamping down to lock. So I left finishing the jig and started to trouble shoot the clamp/locking mechanism and how to get the fence to work and be more accurate. After reading the 22114 manual and playing with various set screws, I saw that the T portion of the fence assembly, when upside down I could see that it wasn't square with the rail portion. The 2 looking Set Bolts were a allen size I didn't have. So I couldn't adjust that. The main issue is that when I move the fence lock handle down to lock, the back end of the fence moves about 1/16 away from the blade. One of the reasons it hasn't been that noticeable, is the 22114 fence has an auxiliary fence attachment, which has always been on the fence, and there is enough slop that the 1/16 error could be adjusted out "almost". But this was an iffy solution that worked sometimes and not others, (depending if the fence had been removed from the TS).

I am now wondering if the clamp down mechanism from hundreds if not thousands of clamp down action has worn the metal rocker lever out of square, thus even if I adjust to square the rocker the wear would still come into play?

So to summarize, 
• there is a slight vibration that didn't use to be there, you can see the belt hopping on the between the pulleys. (pulleys appear and feel completely locked down. Pulleys could be out of alignment but not sure how, nothing has really changed since I got the saw.

• My fence is not working good enough to be consistently square with the blade or miter slots.

To solve the vibration/belt issues.
*I'm going to replace the belt, $11 so that would be nice if that was the problem, there is some minor frayed wear on one side.

I have contacted Sears, and they have a exceptional mechanic locally who is capable of solving the problems. $35 diagnostic chg, which applies to repair, $65 an hour plus parts.

I also called Woodcraft supply and they recommended a local precision tool repair company, of course the cost is more. $65 diagnostic, it applies to the repair, $85 to $100 per hour + parts. This is the company that said it might be a bearing.

I also talked to Steel City, they sent me to their Canada customer service. It must have been a slow day. He was super nice and, suggested that possibly the pulleys could be out of alignment, or their is a motor tension spring, it is a heavy duty spring and could have prematurely worn.

I am familiar with belt driven equip, having installed and worked on Belt drive furnace blowers, exhausters, evap coolers. I think I know when a belt assembly is working smoothly or not. Even my wife easily could see that the belt was hopping and vibration got more sever when motor was shutting down.

The TS when I first got it easily passed the nickle / quarter test even though it is not on a stand


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

*I used mine as a workbench.*

Had to trim the edges o' the new screm door i'm in the process o' buildin' so i clamped it to the front rail o' my fence and had at it with a small block plane.:thumbsup:

Then, of course i had to give 'er a dry run on the fittin'.
I know, i need to git that fire damage fixed and make new trim and side lights. I'm gititn there, i'm gittin there.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

gus said:


> i have been wanting an outfeed on my table saw for a while now. so today i put one together while i had a couple hours to myself. it's not huge. but it is going to be nice to have a little extra table back there.
> 
> View attachment 24765
> 
> ...


That's a pretty sweet sled ya made there Gus. I'd like to see more o' that.
Oh, and thanx for the idea. Yer little box ya got hangin there with yer TS accessories gave me the idea to make a drawer and hang it under my extension table fer all my junk that usualy, and unsafely, lays in the troff o' my fence.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Today? Nothing  and that's a good thing. It's my day off. 

Yesterday it was ripping stock like mad.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

My nephew joined us for dinner celebrating my Mom's 86th birthday the other day, (I just luv those Red Lobster biscuits, my wife does too now that I have finally got a recipe that gets close). Any hoo the late 20's nephew asked why I'm buying all these tools, called them expensive and won't get their money's worth in use.

Just because they look new doesn't mean I paid a new price for them, and the projects are starting to pile up which means they are getting used. Today for example on my Bathroom remodel, I had to have a bunch of thin wood strips 30 - 48 ". I had some 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" x 8' pine, so I ripped 5/16" thick strips out of it on the tablesaw. In just a few minutes I had about a dozen perfect thin strips. I couldn't have easily managed that on any other cutting tool I have. The point is when you need them you need them, they get the job done quickly and correctly.

Of course the answer to my nephew is because I want them can afford them and believe they will get the desired use. Maybe I should ask him why he spend $1000 on a compound bow, so he could add another season for deer hunting? He didn't get a deer with it? No he just wanted to do it. Isn't America great...


----------



## bondfan (Jun 9, 2009)

I used it to hold two flower boxes I'm making for a customer... putting on the last coat of stain..


----------



## Spilperson (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine just sat lonely in the garage today, I had to run the roads and it took longer than planned.

I love my saw. It is a Grizzly G0690 with the router table extension. It feels like an acre of solid cast iron. It runs smooth as silk, no vibration, has a nice fence, and plenty of power. It just feels so rock solid. Love it, love it, love it. I have had it for about 18 months.

I spent more than I intended to on a saw, but I am so glad that I did.

The first thing I made was a crosscut sled, which makes so many things so much easier.

I also bought a Wixey angle gauge a few months later. I felt like an idiot, I should be able to use my squares and stuff to get a good miter, right? Let me tell you, that was $22 well spent. I had a perfect miter set up in less than 30 seconds, no exageration.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

Spilperson said:


> I also bought a Wixey angle gauge a few months later. I felt like an idiot, I should be able to use my squares and stuff to get a good miter, right? Let me tell you, that was $22 well spent. I had a perfect miter set up in less than 30 seconds, no exageration.


I bought a Wixey too on Ebay, for around the same price, not the $40 in store price, kewl little gizmo makes setting a bevel easy and knowing when the blade is 90º true easy as well.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Too early today to have done anything. But yesterday I started a new project and used the table saw to rip pieces of popular that will form the carcass of a desk(actually two) that I will be building for my granddaughters. 

George


----------

